# Photos of Tulsa Facility?



## Mominis (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have photos of the facility at Tulsa? I haven't been there since 2001 or so and I understand that there have been lots of changes. When I was last there, they had just built the big colisseum, but it wasn't open for use. The stalls were practically outside. There were plenty of warm up areas, I can think of two arenas off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if there were more or not.

I'd especially like to see the stalls. Do you recall if they are wooden or that plastic-y tarp material? Also, the wash areas would be great to see.

Thanks.


----------



## Loess Hills (Aug 18, 2010)

Try this link Expo Square. When we were there in June for Pinto World they were in the process of redoing the stalls - installing new very nice stalls. It is an outstanding facility!


----------



## Mominis (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are some pics from when I was there last year. The stalls we had were 10x10 and had wood sides. We were in the Expedition barn last year. It was so much fun, can't wait for this year! Come by and say hi, or hopefully we will run into each other. Love to meet other LB people.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 19, 2010)

HOLY SHEEP DIP! That's a HUGE class! What class was that in the second photo?

Thanks for the stall photos. Those are really helpful.


----------



## kuelinkellyville (Aug 19, 2010)

The Majority of the stalls are 10' x 10' with wood bottoms and wire tops, be aware that the floors are concrete and I highly suggest you buy enough of the rubber puzzle mats from someplace and cover the floor before you put the shavings down, the horse will get "foot sore" if you don't really soften the concrete. I have been there every year since 2004 and they just keep improving the facilities. Stop by KUEL 1/4 horses and say howdy...

Danny


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 20, 2010)

Mominis said:


> HOLY SHEEP DIP! That's a HUGE class! What class was that in the second photo?
> 
> Thanks for the stall photos. Those are really helpful.


That was a yearling mare class for sure, I think it may have been yearling mare, over. You should have seen the giant Futurity class for Geldings, think there was about 60 in that class!


----------



## Mominis (Aug 20, 2010)

60 futurity geldings? Wow. We'll be one of them this year. Shake is in the two year old fururity geldings and the open two year old classes. If the futurity is that big, why don't they separate the geldings from the colts? I noticed in the show bill that it is the two year old colts/geldings together and wondered if the entries were just low...guess not.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Aug 20, 2010)

THere were nearly 90 in the weanling filly class a couple of years ago --


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 20, 2010)

You will be in the Futurity against us this year.



We have a 2 year old gelding Duke (JEM Duke It Out). It is a crazy class. They should split it. Last year the judge looked at everyone then cut the class and took the ones he liked to the other side and started again. The class was like an hour long!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting the stall pics. I was there last year and I "thought" that was what the stalls looked like, but I wasn't positive and I needed to see pics so I can make my stall drapes (tops only for our sleeping quarters).

Where do you buy the puzzle stall mats? Are they cheaper than just buying 4x6 mats?


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 21, 2010)

I would just go to Walmart or the dollar store for the mats, some hardware stores sell them too. They are cheaper than the portable stall mats and lighter too I believe. I have been doing a little research for this year.



The bigger mats as a package to fit a 10x10 stall are like about $300-$400, though would likely stand up longer than the cheapies.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 21, 2010)

dreaminmini said:


> You will be in the Futurity against us this year.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a 2 year old gelding Duke (JEM Duke It Out). It is a crazy class. They should split it. Last year the judge looked at everyone then cut the class and took the ones he liked to the other side and started again. The class was like an hour long!



Looking forward to seeing Duke! Good luck with him. With a class an hour long, should I bring a magazine? (kidding)


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 21, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Looking forward to seeing Duke! Good luck with him. With a class an hour long, should I bring a magazine? (kidding)


Lol, I asked the ring steward if they could serve coffee and tea next year. That got a laugh. Thank God I wasn't showing Duke in that class I probably would have passed out. LOL Should be interesting to see what numbers they get this year. Lots of the classes were very large and very competitive. Blew my mind. Tons of beautiful horses in one place, what more could a miniature horse addict want.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 21, 2010)

Is that Shake in your avatar? Handsome guy! Good luck with him down there.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep, that's my Shaker-Doodle!

I am so excited to go to Tulsa, it's our very first show season and our very first Nationals together. Shake went to Tulsa with his breeder last year in the yearling futurity, but it will be my first time at AMHR Nationals. I'm so excited! In my training journal, I have the countdown written down. 21 days from today, we leave for the show. We aren't going down until the Sunday before his futurity class. We just can't afford to take off work for the whole show, so we'll be there from Sunday the 12-Thursday the 16th.

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck at Tulsa, you will LOVE it!!!! The classes are usually huge, so be prepared, LOL

I will miss not being there again this year, but have some plans for next year perhaps!


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck! We are down the whole time. It's tons of fun but tiring. If you are wandering around we are there with Maple Mountain Minis. Stop and say hi.


----------



## bringsminis (Aug 28, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Does anyone have photos of the facility at Tulsa? I haven't been there since 2001 or so and I understand that there have been lots of changes. When I was last there, they had just built the big colisseum, but it wasn't open for use. The stalls were practically outside. There were plenty of warm up areas, I can think of two arenas off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if there were more or not.
> 
> I'd especially like to see the stalls. Do you recall if they are wooden or that plastic-y tarp material? Also, the wash areas would be great to see.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bringsminis (Aug 28, 2010)

This is my first time going to the Nationals. I am going by myself & am wondering if there is more than one gate to go through? Where do we go to find out where we are stalled? I assume they sell shavings? Any other info you can supply would be appreciated.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 30, 2010)

They do sell the shavings down there. I will check which entrance we used, I was kinda zonked out by the time we finished our 24 hr drive. LOL But I think you can go in any and just drive around to the barns. There are maps posted by the office that show what barn you are in and what rows. There are also papers with the last name or barn name stuck to the stalls indicating your stalls. Here is a link to the site map. Expo Square grounds map

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh jeez! I don't know about Tulsa, but at every fair ground I've ever been to that did sell shavings, the prices were obnoxious. If you can do it, haul your own from your local feed store or TSC. That's what we plan to do. It beats the heck out of paying up to double what you'd pay at home/bag.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 31, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Oh jeez! I don't know about Tulsa, but at every fair ground I've ever been to that did sell shavings, the prices were obnoxious. If you can do it, haul your own from your local feed store or TSC. That's what we plan to do. It beats the heck out of paying up to double what you'd pay at home/bag.


I would have to double check with Lori (Milo Minis) but I believe it was $7 or $8 a bag, does that sound right? I really am not sure so don't quote me on it yet.


----------



## bringsminis (Aug 31, 2010)

dreaminmini said:


> I would have to double check with Lori (Milo Minis) but I believe it was $7 or $8 a bag, does that sound right? I really am not sure so don't quote me on it yet.


----------



## bringsminis (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks that sound about right. Thats what we pay at the feed store so I wont bring any, it just takes up space. I too have a 22 hour drive & am not looking forward to that but once I get on the road, that will help.


----------

